# Your thoughts on nenohi



## Danzo (Sep 24, 2018)

Hey y’all. I’ve come across an opportunity to get a new nenohi from Korin NY. For whatever reason my friends fiancée gets a descent discount there and I’m thinking about trading work for something from Korin. Nothing else from Korin really looks all that good or interesting to me (double bevels), except the goofy colored nenohi nenox gyutos. My question for you all is if they are any good at all, are they just all hype? Flat ground clunky things? Should I just pass on a trade or perhaps another item from korin? Thanks


----------



## 42537703 (Sep 24, 2018)

Nenox gyuto is a decent knife with OK steel VG10, nice convex grind and a nice western handle. However, I think it is overpriced(400ish for the desert wood version) for what you are getting. But if you are getting a good deal from your friend, then go for it.


----------



## rebornhj (Sep 24, 2018)

Get Nenox/Nenohi I highly recommend them.
When you talk about the just blade material by itself, it could be overpriced but with those beautiful handle that's why people fall in love with it. 
I have $1300+ Nenohi Kaede yanagi, Nenox 300mm gyuto, 240mm sujihiki, 165mm yo deba.
Nenox/Nenohi is perfect tool for very clean and precise work such as making sushi/sashimi/rolls/french style, etc.

Heavy choppers I prefer carbon knives like Toyama. Toyama is sharper and has better edge retention than Nenox for sure,
but I can cut more straight and evenly with the Nenox.


----------



## mille162 (Sep 25, 2018)

I have two of them and would recommend them. I esp like having a few stainless in my kit for when I need something non-reactive and able to sit around through a long job without worrying about rust.

I do really like the special edition colored giraffe bone handles but didnt want to pay that premium, opted for the basic white corian handle instead


----------



## panda (Sep 25, 2018)

korin carries suisin inox honyaki which is way better


----------



## Danzo (Sep 25, 2018)

Yeah but I don’t like lasers


----------



## Alex M.S. (Oct 1, 2018)

I can’t speak for the Nenox line since I’ve never used them but I do have a Nenohi shirogami Usuba. It’s a good knife. Fit and finish is very good, all around solid Usuba. I just can’t help but think I paid more than it was worth though.


----------



## Danzo (Oct 1, 2018)

Yeah I keep going back to that. Sure it’s cool and all but I can get two better knives for that price tag.


----------



## Chef Doom (Oct 2, 2018)

Life is short, spend the money.


----------



## rebornhj (Oct 3, 2018)

You will love nenox but will get tired of it and start using carbon knives but you will come back to nenox and back to carbon knives and back to nenox and on and on..............but seriously that's what I am going through lol
I bought 4 nenox knives and bought 10 + carbon knives and I am looking for Nenox giraffe these days.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 6, 2018)

I've been using a Nenox 240 yo-deba as a workhorse long before the workhorse craze. Sharpens up easily, has fairly good edge retention (unless you're topping young coconuts...yeah, I know), and is very comfortable. There are better performance alternatives for less money, but if you can get a good deal....


----------



## Danzo (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks fellas. I think I’m gonna pass for now. The opportunity is still there in the future. But I’d rather spend that $$ on a custom or something


----------



## easy13 (Oct 10, 2018)

67% of the knives on here are overpriced, but I would recommend one, great knife, thin grind but not dainty, top notch fit and finish is a given, solid cutter, holds an edge better than i thought it would. Use a 210 as my main all arounder daily in restaurant setting. Wouldnt be my #1 pick for finesse work nor for bulldozing a few cases of veg, but can do both just fine.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 10, 2018)

Gator's review of a Nenox gyuto is here: http://zknives.com/knives/kitchen/ktknv/nenox/nenoxgy270.shtml


----------



## panda (Oct 10, 2018)

easy13 what knife are you referring to?


----------



## easy13 (Oct 11, 2018)

panda said:


> easy13 what knife are you referring to?



A Nenox, The one i use is a 210 Brown Bone.


----------

